# Shearer's Cottage Scotland Feb 2018



## Pricus (Feb 24, 2018)

Again well covered by other members, fascinating little cottage lot's of clues lying about as to how the owner lived his life and what troubles he had, reminded me a little of the hoarders church. 


Shearers Cottage by Scott Hills, on Flickr


Shearers Cottage by Scott Hills, on Flickr


Shearers Cottage by Scott Hills, on Flickr


Shearers Cottage by Scott Hills, on Flickr


Shearers Cottage by Scott Hills, on Flickr


Shearers Cottage by Scott Hills, on Flickr


Shearers Cottage by Scott Hills, on Flickr


Shearers Cottage by Scott Hills, on Flickr


Shearers Cottage by Scott Hills, on Flickr


Shearers Cottage by Scott Hills, on Flickr


Shearers Cottage by Scott Hills, on Flickr


Shearers Cottage by Scott Hills, on Flickr


Shearers Cottage by Scott Hills, on Flickr


Shearers Cottage by Scott Hills, on Flickr


Shearers Cottage by Scott Hills, on Flickr


Shearers Cottage by Scott Hills, on Flickr​


----------



## Sam Haltin (Feb 25, 2018)

That's superb photos. This place does need a good clean up and maybe could be made into a holiday let cottage.


----------



## Pricus (Feb 25, 2018)

Thanks Hugh sadly I'd imagine it'd be cheaper knocking it down and starting again


----------



## HughieD (Feb 25, 2018)

Superbly captured Scott.


----------



## Pricus (Feb 25, 2018)

HughieD said:


> Superbly captured Scott.



Thanks mate


----------



## Brewtal (Feb 27, 2018)

A lovely take on this place. I really enjoyed this one. Not easy to get a shot of the bedroom with the mirror without being in the mirror yourself is it!? I like your opening shot, better than my pic of the shears. I found them on the ground as soon as you step through the front door so snapped them where they were. Nice work, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Pricus (Mar 1, 2018)

Thanks mate I didn't notice the shears till I was leaving, stood on them actually  moved them into the right hand room and took a shot of them before I l left.


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Mar 4, 2018)

Wish Scotland was a wee bit nearer

Captured some lovely shots there!


----------



## vonchappell (Mar 6, 2018)

Am I the only one that thinks at some point this house had happiness,laughter and possibly family living here, its sad to see a building like this in such a state, but on the bright side its people like you that respect the building and contents and take these wonderful photos before developers come in and rip it down or change it, for that keep up the great work.


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Mar 6, 2018)

vonchappell said:


> Am I the only one that thinks at some point this house had happiness,laughter and possibly family living here, its sad to see a building like this in such a state,



Like the dozens of similar worker's cottages scattered over the British landscape, in its early years it would have been home to a hard working family. Paraffin lamps, candles, peat fires and peat heated oven, Earth Closet and water most likely from a nearby spring or stream. A small vegetable patch, tended by wife and children giving some variation in the diet. The nearest Market probably a good days return journey on foot, as most probably was the school. The modern day abandoned Landrover, gives one an indication of the mode of transport required in this day and age to live in this place. People were much harder back then and just got on with life as they saw it - if they didn't, things could get nasty very quickly. Life could be very bleak back then, as some of the old Estate Diaries I have collected over the years indicate. Happiness and laughter was an infrequent visitor to the lives of some of the early occupants of these out of the way places.


----------



## Nacnud (Mar 8, 2018)

Great photos and so lucky been looking for this place for ages. Keep up the great work


----------

